# New Shoes



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

So it's time again to get a new pair of shoes.  For the my 3 years in the culinary world, I have only used the Walmart Tred-Safe shoes, getting a new pair every 6-8 months, and I think it is time to upgrade to something better.  So I've been looking at Shoes for Crews and Dansko.  I'm a little uncomfortable buying a shoe that I cannot try on first, so I am a bit nervous about Shoes for Crews, but I've heard they are decent and they are fairly inexpensive ($30-60).  Danskos I were able to try on and while I did not like the clogs, I did find a style that was very comfortable...WAY better than Walmart!  I am slightly flat footed, so that is also a concern for me.  So does anyone have a recommendations over either, or for another brand (preferably that I can find in a store)?  How long do these shoes typically last?  (I work on a plain quarry tile floor-no mats).  Are the danskos worth the $125+, or are Shoes for Crews just as good and durable?  If they last me 2+ years I'd be happy.  Has anyone compared them before?  And will my feet, knees, and back be happy if I shell out the extra cash?  Thanks.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

heya. there are actually several good discussions here on work shoes with many replies. one in particular a few months ago was especially informative. pop a serach in for shoes....should yield whatcha need as well as replies here- /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## chefchrism (May 29, 2012)

My advice is to go see a foot doctor and have a custom pair of orthordics made that you can put into any shoe you wear

I did this about 8 years ago and havent had any back or foot pain since

they are expensive but well worth the money.

Than you can put them into walmart shoes and replace the shoes when needed.


----------



## captain konrad (Sep 16, 2012)

Birkenstock sometimes called Birki are the ones I used. Am on my 2. pair. The shoe is perfect part from its to hard. Solid and sturdy shoes. We have rubber carpets on the kitchen floor. Prize is high, yes. But due to its high quality its a steal.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Shoes for Crews are fairly heavy, I actually prefer the Walmart ones to them. Definitely avoid the SforC boots, gave me excruciating lower back pain for weeks until I figured out that they were the cause and outside of work I often wear boots so I was surprised to find that corelation.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I am currently wearing shoes made in Finland called Seive. wonderfuly confortable and durable with steel toes, kevlar lined bottoms to be pucture resistant, gel soles inside and air cushioned nonskid soles. The last me a good 2 years before i replace them. They are about 250$ a pair in Sweden including 25%tax. Not sure if the're sold in the U.S.A.  Before I was wearing a Puma brand construction shoe, again extreemly comfortable and durable. About 200$ a pair here but 125$ or so last time I bought them in the U.S.A.


----------

